# R8 GT Week plus: Motor Trend Review of the R8 GT Including Video



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As announced late last week, this week is R8 GT content week according to Audi of America. Given this, we've decided to play along and throw even more R8 GT content at our readers. Throughout the week, expect more including new photo sets, video, our own review of the R8 GT and more. For now, we couldn't think of a better place to start the R8 GT Week plus push than this review from Motor Trend.

Penned by European Car alum Mike Febbo, this might be one of the best technical reviews of the GT that we've read. Febbo is an engineer, so his in-detail take on the handling nuance of the R8 GT goes beyond most of the reviews we've read (and likely over the head of many who read it).

The story is also accompanied by plenty of original photography of this Samoa Orange tester. The story also comes with video (also posted below) that touches on some of the points Febbo raises in his article and lays that narration over some beauty shots of the R8 GT sitting on tarmac or going through some of the launch and braking tests Motor Trend subjects to all of its testers.

Watch below and make sure to click through to Febbo's story for a very educational read.

* Full Story - Motor Trend *


----------

